

Things not to like about Ubuntu 10.04 - ukdm
http://www.zdnet.com/blog/btl/10-things-not-to-like-about-ubuntu-1004/35713

======
GiraffeNecktie
Ubuntu should be pretty happy that this list of tiny nits is all that he could
come up with. You're upset because the new logo doesn't match your old Ubuntu
logo tattoo? My heart bleeds for you, man.

~~~
pixelbath
This article can be summed up as "I do not like when things change."

------
jedsmith
_The new themes, in my opinion, do nothing more than set back the look of
Ubuntu a few years._

Only one I agreed with him on. I had a custom panel on my laptop, and the
upgrade from 9.10 -> 10.04 and the new theme completely hosed the appearance
-- including all of my application launchers retaining the old background.

 _But one of the big selling points of Linux is that, upon installation, you
have everything you need to work._

The less that is installed by default the better, in every case. The big
selling point of Linux (to me, anyway) is _choice_ , not _kitchen sink_.

